# 1967 Lemans rocker panel trim



## gcstone (Jan 19, 2015)

I am having a hard time finding the stainless steel rocker trim for my 1967 Lemans. Does anyone know if it is the same as the 1966 Lemans? They look the same in the pictures and the 1966 is readily available but I can't find any info to confirm it.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

This it?
https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/D...1KR&order_number_e=NDAwODQ2OA==
&web_access=Y


----------



## gcstone (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, that is what I am looking for. I have the originals, but they are very expensive to have straightened and polished. I am on a budget and this is not a high dollar GTO, so I want to go with the reproductions. I can find the 1966 ones for about $150 per set.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Part numbers for '66 vs '67 are different in the Ames catalog. You might want to call them to be sure they are not interchangeable.


----------



## gcstone (Jan 19, 2015)

That was what I needed to know. Thanks.


----------

